# $139 Kindle Fire (refurbished from Amazon)



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Saw this on Slickdeals this morning

Kindle Fire, Full Color 7" Multi-touch Display, Wi-Fi (Refurbished) $139 Shipped Free


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep. . .available through Amazon Warehouse deals.  They have a couple of Keyboard kindle models available there too.

Note that, when you get into it a bit, it seems to imply there's only one. . . .no doubt there are many.  Supplies are limited but not quite that limited!


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

It's today's "Gold Box" deal.  They sold out fairly quickly when they did this several weeks ago.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They announced it on FB too. . . .which reminded me that, previously, the Warehouse refurbs were $169. . . .so this is an additional $30 discount.  Great deal if you know someone who wants a Fire!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This is a lot like the DX deals a few months ago. I feel the lemming urge to buy, but I have no use whatever for the item. Fortunately I am in airport today so I should be distracted and easily resist. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Right now, Amazon is selling the refurbished Kindle Fire for $139:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0051VVOB2/?tag=kbpst-20/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1327619743&sr=8-1&condition=refurbished


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Still available. . . .

and the "lightning" deals today seem to be covers, cases and screen protectors. . . .


Oh. . .and  I merged two threads together. . . sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

So, now I'm trying to decide if I should replace the one I sold (because I do miss it at times) or wait and see what the next model will be.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Yep, I had to dust off my "hidden" Amazon account in order to nab one of these for my wife.

She loves her KK, but has been eyeing my Fire.  I think I've found a Mother's Day gift that she'll like.  

  - Mark


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Someone Nameless said:


> So, now I'm trying to decide if I should replace the one I sold (because I do miss it at times) or wait and see what the next model will be.


For me I'm waiting...I bought the $139 deal last time, and unfortunately its not for me. So, I'm sad  and happy that others will be buying this as well.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay...so at least for me, resistance is futile!  My mom got one the last time this deal was offered and I really like it.  I have a KTouch and iPad, but the Fire will be great for reading in bed and light web activity.  Just ordered one for myself, now to figure out a way to tell DH.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welll. . . . .you could get _him_ one too!


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Welll. . . . .you could get _him_ one too!


That's how I'm going to position it....it will be OUR Kindle fire. 

He's not quite the technophile that I am and is happy with his iPad (work provided). I surprised him with a K2 years ago and he rarely uses it.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've got my finger on the trigger, ready to pull....but can't decide if I'd use it much since I have an iPad. Seems too good to pass up!


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

cc1013 said:


> That's how I'm going to position it....it will be OUR Kindle fire.
> 
> He's not quite the technophile that I am and is happy with his iPad (work provided). I surprised him with a K2 years ago and he rarely uses it.


Well, DH was actually very happy with the purchase! I mentioned that we could donate his K2 to E-books for Troops and he could now use the Fire. He typically only used the K2 when we travelled anyway. He was thrilled. I promptly switch the case order from pink to black, lol.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh gawd, I did it.  I bought three the last time they were at $139 for my son, mother and husband.  I have an Ipad.  I just pulled the trigger and bought myself one, too.  Found a nice case for $15...it's called CaseCrown Bold....has good reviews....


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just did it too....and of course I ordered a case for it as well!  I need a 12-step program!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Sold out!


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

My Amazon page does not say "Sold Out"


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Still available on my Amazon page....


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Try to add it to your cart...


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Yep.  The Warehouse Deals page says "Currently Unavailable", and there's no mention of the refurb deal on the Amazon page for purchasing a Fire.  Glad I grabbed one when I did.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Very tempting offer. Can't resist a great deal on my gadgets.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To clarify:  this deal was only for one day -- or, at least, they sold out right quick.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Decided to go ahead and give the fire a try. We are thinking about using them at my school. This was a great deal. Just received it yesterday. Set up was unbelievably smooth. I'm testing out the free trial of prime. So far, loving that feature alone. Streaming movies and TV shows was great. I can now see why the fire is so popular. Doesn't replace my iPad, but I like it.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I missed out on the $139 deal, and was considering the $169 refurbs.  They're all gone now, too.


----------



## gmannix (May 2, 2012)

This deal as been surfacing every other week or so...jumped at the first one and glad I did.Tempted to jump at the 'next' one,too,because wife is using the original as we speak!


----------

